# Best plane for cutting tongue & groove



## HandToolGuy

I am thinking of building a chest. The recommended bottom uses tongue and groove boards, probably 3/4 pine. To do this project, I would need to purchase a plane. Has anybody done a project with tongue and groove? Which plane did you use? Which one would you recommend? So far as I know, the choices are wooden molding planes, one of a couple of Stanley planes or maybe the Lie Nielson plane? Are there other choices that I might have missed?


----------



## Wrangler02

I would use my Stanley 45 with tongue cutter and matching groove cutter.


----------



## firemedic

There are a few choices. My first choice would be a matched set of wooden T&G planes, my next choice would be a Stan 45/46/55 combo plane or equivalent 45/55 Record.

If you want a side bead like bead board either a wooden side bead plane or a scratch block. 

There are slower and less precise methods... You could use a plough and rabbit plane but it would take far longer and probably be a bit frustrating.

One thing to keep in mind with T&G is grain run-out. You are cutting a profile on each side of the board which means you have to flip the board end for end. BR sure to keep your face edge straight with a simple pencil or chalk mark on it.


----------



## firemedic

Dang, I failed to mention the Stanley 48 and very undesirable 148 as other options...


----------



## HandToolGuy

In your experience, which choice does the best job? What sort of project did you build?

Have you ever been able to get your hands on the Lie Nielson plane? If so, what did you think of it?

How long should it take a moderately experienced woodworker to climb the learning curve on any of these tongue & groove planes? And how much kindling should I expect to generate while I am climbing that curve?


----------



## joe bailey

Many of us tool junkies have been anxiously awaiting a new Lee Valley offering - it's a T&G blade and adapter for their plow plane. It should be out within the month -- how fast you need/want to move on this is something only you can answer.


----------



## joesbucketorust

I see nobody mentioned the obvious - a router - but I'm guessing with your username that this isn't an option.
I used the t&G woodies to make the back slats for a small cabinet. They are very easy - set the blade and go to work. The fence is built into the planes body (the left part in the pic that sticks down farther than the cutters). In the pic the one on the left cuts the groove. The one on the right cuts away the wood on both sides, leaving the tongue in the middle. But you have to be very careful that you buy the planes as a matched pair because a 3/8 groove from one maker might not line up with a 3/8 tongue from another maker. The only real drawback to the woodies is that you need to size them to the thickness of your work. You can buy one and hope you'll find the matching one somewhere else but if you do you'll end up with a lot of incomplete pairs. I've got 3/8, 5/8, 3/4 and 7/8 but I've got incomplete sets of just about every thickness from 1/4 up to 1-1/2". That's not a road I'd steer anyone down.


----------



## HandToolGuy

joesbucketorust said:


> I see nobody mentioned the obvious - a router - but I'm guessing with your username that this isn't an option.
> I used the t&G woodies to make the back slats for a small cabinet. They are very easy - set the blade and go to work. The fence is built into the planes body (the left part in the pic that sticks down farther than the cutters). In the pic the one on the left cuts the groove. The one on the right cuts away the wood on both sides, leaving the tongue in the middle. But you have to be very careful that you buy the planes as a matched pair because a 3/8 groove from one maker might not line up with a 3/8 tongue from another maker. The only real drawback to the woodies is that you need to size them to the thickness of your work. You can buy one and hope you'll find the matching one somewhere else but if you do you'll end up with a lot of incomplete pairs. I've got 3/8, 5/8, 3/4 and 7/8 but I've got incomplete sets of just about every thickness from 1/4 up to 1-1/2". That's not a road I'd steer anyone down.


Thanks for the great info on the woodies, Joe! 

As to routers, I do have several and I built a very serviceable router table several years ago, but of all the power tools I would least prefer using a router. The noise, the dust and the feeling that I am just barely in control all conspire to make the experience less than optimal for me. I am not married to hand tools, but I prefer them.


----------



## HandToolGuy

joe bailey said:


> Many of us tool junkies have been anxiously awaiting a new Lee Valley offering - it's a T&G blade and adapter for their plow plane. It should be out within the month -- how fast you need/want to move on this is something only you can answer.


Hey Joe, that's good news! I wondered why there wasn't a Veritas T&G plane. And I can be patient as the chest is just one project of many at the moment.


----------



## ACP

joe bailey said:


> Many of us tool junkies have been anxiously awaiting a new Lee Valley offering - it's a T&G blade and adapter for their plow plane. It should be out within the month -- how fast you need/want to move on this is something only you can answer.


Damn you Joe! Tell us what you know! My small plow is yearning for a new add-on! I've heard rumblings for awhile but in the next month you say?!? Cite your sources! :smile:!


----------



## Rwelch

HandToolGuy said:


> I am thinking of building a chest. The recommended bottom uses tongue and groove boards, probably 3/4 pine. To do this project, I would need to purchase a plane. Has anybody done a project with tongue and groove? Which plane did you use? Which one would you recommend? So far as I know, the choices are wooden molding planes, one of a couple of Stanley planes or maybe the Lie Nielson plane? Are there other choices that I might have missed?


The lie Nielsen plane works great but, pricey


----------



## joe bailey

My source is none other than Rob Lee - President of Lee Valley - answering a question on yet another hand tool forum:

_rob, 
when is this going to show up? 
i am in need of one by early summer. i know i can get a LN no. 48, but i really like the planes you guys make. 

adam_
================================
_Hi Adam,

I'll verify tomorrow, but I think it's by the end of this month. The pricing is in my in-bin right now.

Cheers,

Rob_


----------



## HandToolGuy

Rwelch said:


> The lie Nielsen plane works great but, pricey


Do you have the LN? Have you used it? What did you do with it?


----------



## Rwelch

HandToolGuy said:


> Do you have the LN? Have you used it? What did you do with it?


Yep used it a couple times (probably not my best investment). Used it primarily for making breadboard ends on a handful of dresser/bookcase tops. Don't use it much but it cuts end grain well and is pretty easy to set up


----------



## ACP

joe bailey said:


> My source is none other than Rob Lee - President of Lee Valley - answering a question on yet another hand tool forum:
> 
> _rob, _
> _when is this going to show up? _
> _i am in need of one by early summer. i know i can get a LN no. 48, but i really like the planes you guys make. _
> 
> _adam_
> ================================
> _Hi Adam,_
> 
> _I'll verify tomorrow, but I think it's by the end of this month. The pricing is in my in-bin right now._
> 
> _Cheers,_
> 
> _Rob_


 
Awesome! Straight from the horses mouth. I will be eagerly anticipating an email from Lee Valley (hopefully with an introductory pricing!)


----------

